
Hey Language Snobs: Don’t Pinch Pennies - imgabe
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/hey-language-snobs-dont-pinch-pennies/
======
pchristensen
No one has any comments? I just called everyone here language snobs! Sigh.

~~~
andreyf
You're pretty spot on, with a solid argument and reputation to back it up.

Language snobs is one way to look at it. Another is people who enjoy learning
languages/features for the "coolness" of it, whatever that means... building
stuff is kind of cool, but not as cool as learning stuff. Language snobs will
start building stuff when we've learned everything there is to learn ;)

